# Articles Surrounding Lotronex FDA Advisory Committee Meeting and Re-introduction



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I've gathered most of the articles in a single location for anyone interested in locating the articles that referenced the Lotronex Action Group and IBS Self Help Group. http://www.ibsgroup.org/other/lotronex_media.html


----------



## Debbie Benning (Jan 25, 2001)

thanks Jeff.


----------



## CalifCarl (Aug 24, 2001)

Jeff after reading the Patient-Physician and Physician agreement forms I feel it will be hard for your (my) doctor to prescribe Lotronex to a male. Off label or not. The Physicians form does say he/she knows that Lotronex is only for women and that form looks to be required to be able for a Doc to prescribe. Any thoughts on that. I know i will be pushing my doc for help. I see my regular Doc today and a Gasteral Doc later this month.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Certainly Lotronex is not going to be for everyone, female or male. If you and your doctor agree that Lotronex may be helpful for you than the 'indication' for women only should not be an issue. However, this is something that only you and your doctor can decide together.Jeff


----------



## CalifCarl (Aug 24, 2001)

My regular doc says that I am a prime candiate for Lotronex, especilly since I had taken it before with success. He sees no problem prescribing it. Now we will wait and see if that does happen.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 29, 2001)

CalifCarl, boy that's a relief!! Now you won't have to change into CalifCarla;-) I'm real happy for you.Nanci


----------



## CalifCarl (Aug 24, 2001)

Maybe Nanci, but I won't believe it until it happens. My doctor seems very confident, but I wonder if he knows for sure. He knew alot about the Patient and Phsycians forms, which I asked him about. So we will wait and see. My middle intial is an A, so that will be my backup plan! LOL


----------

